# Hamburger Fischereischein im Niedersachsen



## Premi (20. August 2016)

Hallo,

zwar ist meine Prüfung nicht so lange her aber ich bekomme es nicht mehr hin. Muss ich irgendwelche Gebühren entrichten wenn ich mit meinem Hamburger Fischereischein in Niedersachsen an ein freies Gewässer gehe?

Danke für die Gedächnisstütze!


----------



## Hänger06 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Fischereischein im Niedersachsen*

nah logisch den niedersächsischen -fischereiabgabe, siehe hier-

http://www.av-nds.de/angeln-beim-lsfv/elbe.html

gruß.

p.s. nur wir Hamburger müssen blechen wenn wir wo anders angeln wollen, alle anderen sind herzlichst und kostenlos in HH willkommen|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Fischereischein im Niedersachsen*

In NDS gibts keine Fischereiabgabe.

"Freie" Gewässer, also Unterlauf Elbe, Nordsee,  etc., wo man ran darf, reicht laut Gesetz in NDS eigentlich der Personalausweis.

Ein Fischereischein ist in NDS gesetzlich eh nicht notwendig als Gastangler.

Manche Bewirtschafter verlangen den aber trotzdem, einige statt dessen auch die Vorlage einer Prüfungsbescheinigung, einige beides.

Die Prüfung (nicht einen Fischereischein) brauchst Du aber rechtlich dann in NDS (bzw. musst die dann machen), wenn Du in eine Verein eintreten willst.. 

Alles net ganz so einfach, ist eben so weil in Deutschland 16 Landesfischereigesetze gibt mit 16 unterschiedlichen Regelungen dazu..

Je nach Strecke, die Du Dir ausgesucht hast, ist daher in ganz Deutschland immer nur eines zu empfehlen:
Bei entsprechenden Fragen direkt mit dem jeweiligen Bewirtschafter des gewünschten Angelgewässers Verbindung setzen..


----------



## BERND2000 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Fischereischein im Niedersachsen*



Premi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zwar ist meine Prüfung nicht so lange her aber ich bekomme es nicht mehr hin. Muss ich irgendwelche Gebühren entrichten wenn ich mit meinem Hamburger Fischereischein in Niedersachsen an ein freies Gewässer gehe?
> 
> Danke für die Gedächnisstütze!



Frei bedeutet in Niedersachen frei für Jeden.

Nur gibt es im Binnenbereich in Niedersachsen eigentlich keine freien Gewässer.
In H.H kennt man das anders, frei bedeutet das man den Fischereischein dann trotzdem braucht.
Dafür gibt es dann einige (vermeintlich) freie Gewässer.

Würde ich in H.H angeln an den freien Gewässern, würde ich als Niedersachse den Fischereischein benötigen, also in Niedersachsen extra erwerben müssen.
(Habe ich natürlich, weil ich den ja im "Ausland" immer brauche)

Hänger06, bringt da halt etwas durcheinander.:q
Selbst als Hamburger könnte Er an der Niedersächsischen Küste frei angeln, ich als Niedersachsen in H.H aber nicht.
 Wenn Er verpachtete Gewässer mit freien Gewässern vergleicht, dann bringt er was durcheinander.


----------



## Premi (20. August 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Fischereischein im Niedersachsen*

Wieder Elbe |rolleyes

Ich hatte die Hoffnung das es in Niedersachsen einen schönen freien See gibt an den man ohne Gastgarte rankommt. Ich bin als Anfänger leider schon etwas gefrustet von der Elbe. Habe zwar jetzt in Hamburg zwar schon einige schöne Strecken gefunden an der Elbe, jedoch sind in der Elbe doch einige Besonderheiten zu beachten (Tidengewässer, Steinpackung, Hänger, Spundwände).

Die letzte Nacht war die letzte Schlammschlacht da ich die Ebbe im Hamburger Hafen doch gewaltig unterschätzt habe und dazu nach orientalische Livemusik vom Anlieger hatte. Das frustet als Anfänger, da habe ich mir gedacht ein See müsste da vom reinen Angeln her entspannter sein 

P.S: Ich habe nicht gesagt das in der Elbe nichts beißt, aber so langsam dürfte der erste Fisch auch mal zu mir kommen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Fischereischein im Niedersachsen*

das kannste vergessen, siehe Bernds Posting, Binnengewässer gibts nicht "frei"..


----------



## Premi (20. August 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Fischereischein im Niedersachsen*

Es wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein 

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten #6 Hier wird einem kompetent geholfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Fischereischein im Niedersachsen*

danke fürs Lob ;-))


----------



## BERND2000 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Fischereischein im Niedersachsen*



Premi schrieb:


> Wieder Elbe |rolleyes
> 
> Ich hatte die Hoffnung das es in Niedersachsen einen schönen freien See gibt an den man ohne Gastgarte rankommt.



 So etwas wirst Du nicht finden.
 Nachgefragte und gepflegte Dinge verschenkt man nicht, was man nicht selbst nutzt, verkauft man.

 Wenn doch sollte es ja so etwas auch in H.H geben.


----------

